# Is This Pop's Bacon Brine Recipe?



## ghostguy6

Ive searched high and low for this recipe since it is referenced thousands of times on this site all with positive reviews. So far this is the only version I have found but I'm not sure if this is just  his general brine or if there is one specifically for bacon. Many of the older threads I have found reference dead links. Is this the right one?

real simple curing brine:

 for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda®

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda® brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------



## SmokinAl

Yep that's Pop's brine.
Al


----------



## daveomak

It seems stuff gets lost when translated...   Here is another of Pops articles...
1 heaping TBS could be 4 tsp....  which would be acceptable for 10#'s of meat added to the 1 gal. mix...

Low Salt Curing Brine
By pops6927, May 31, 2013 | 1.5K Views | Instructionals

Watch this Article

I am now using my low salt curing brine with pork and beef

as well as poultry.

To each gallon of water, add:

1 heaping tbsp pink salt #1

¼ - ½ cup salt

½ cup white sugar or substitute

½ cup brown sugar or substitute

any other flavorings you would like, such as maple extract, whiskey, pickling spices (corned beef, pastrami, etc.).

Stir thoroughly.  Do NOT heat.  Pour over meat until submerged and weight down in a container or food safe* container.


----------



## ghostguy6

Thanks, I think this was just a case of the search being overloaded with too many results. Hopefully I can find some decent pork belly soon.


----------



## powmacp

Thanks for the recipe.  Doing the brine as I write this.  Will be smoking two pork belly next Sunday.  Looking forward to taste the result.


----------



## pops6927

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181560/immersion-bacon-curing-lab-test-results

My Curing Brines and the test results.


----------



## powmacp

This morning I sliced some to do what they call in French "Oreilles de Crisse". All I can say, it was awesome.  I did slice another portion and frozed it for future use.  That is a good brine.  The only problem, is that I miss caculated the ingredient quantity as a US gallon in smaller than an imperial gallon but it seemed to turn out well.  Now smoking the pork bellies.  

Thanks again.


----------

